# MK3 - TT Super sport seat disasembly?



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

are there any guides or manual to disassemble the super sport seats? looking to replace the side trim with OEM color or carbon fiber. thank you in advance


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Just been quoted £180 in labour by my local dealer to replace just one side of the plastic trim on my drivers seat, so would be good to know how difficult a job this is.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I did it to some I bought . Back panel pulls off only clips holding it . Side part in question clips and two bolts . 30 mins tops. Although I had mine on a bench cant see any reason to remove seat though . Check out the parts in question on ebay prior you'll see the fixing points

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

237tonybates said:


> I did it to some I bought . Back panel pulls off only clips holding it . Side part in question clips and two bolts . 30 mins tops. Although I had mine on a bench cant see any reason to remove seat though . Check out the parts in question on ebay prior you'll see the fixing points
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


Indeed, no need to remove the seats. Easy job.


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

would you mind posting pictures so that i have better visuals?


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

since no one posted anymore help. Figured it out myself. here are the original seats to the new modded/painted ones.
i also done a few more things from vinyl wrap door handles, center console. I took apart the vent and painted the rings, center console trim, also trim for the seat control.









original interior









Pieces painted and ready to install.

















installed

over all i am pretty happy with how it came out. next mods probably upholster the steering wheel with red ring, and MQB buttons. maybe.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

nice mod! :wink:


----------



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks good!!

Are you able to post a guide on how to remove the side trims? I'm sure those that have broken trims would find this really helpful!


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

Rookie975 said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> Are you able to post a guide on how to remove the side trims? I'm sure those that have broken trims would find this really helpful!


I unfortunately did not do a bunch of photos of the disassembly . If you need help on doing I can help. Feel free to message me.


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> nice mod! :wink:


Thank you


----------



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

8jTT247 said:


> I unfortunately did not do a bunch of photos of the disassembly . If you need help on doing I can help. Feel free to message me.


Thanks, that'd be great. One quick question, how does the rear seat panel come off? I think it'll be straightforward after that panel is removed, but I'd like to know how to remove it without breaking any clips!


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

Rookie975 said:


> 8jTT247 said:
> 
> 
> > I unfortunately did not do a bunch of photos of the disassembly . If you need help on doing I can help. Feel free to message me.
> ...


I had some plastic trim removal tools. The back piece is mounted like a hinge, I pulled slowly and pryed it apart.


----------



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

8jTT247 said:


> I had some plastic trim removal tools. The back piece is mounted like a hinge, I pulled slowly and pryed it apart.


Thanks for that. I've got some removal tools as well, I'll gently give it a go!


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

Rookie975 said:


> 8jTT247 said:
> 
> 
> > I unfortunately did not do a bunch of photos of the disassembly . If you need help on doing I can help. Feel free to message me.
> ...


----------



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Jampie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Clint74 (May 9, 2020)

I have the issue of the side plastic trim working its way loose. Can you explain how you removed the side trims? I'm hoping I can order the replacement pieces online and replace them myself rather than pay Audi hundreds of pounds for a half hour job.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## SupercarSean (Aug 10, 2021)

This is a great thread, @8jTT247 I am looking to do the exact same thing and would love some quick pointers on how to do this.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

This thread explains it well:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1983307

I replaced mine recently, it's an exceptionally easy job. You just pop the back off and then it's two screws per side.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

This video explains what needs to be done in layman's terms. Pretty useful:


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> This video explains what needs to be done in layman's terms. Pretty useful:


It's me! Hopefully the video helps some people.


----------

